# Monitoring ZVOLs?



## dbi (Apr 30, 2011)

Is it possible to monitor the i/o stats of a ZFS volume (*zfs create -V ...*)?


----------



## hedgehog (Apr 30, 2011)

`$ zpool iostat`
?


----------



## dbi (Apr 30, 2011)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> `$ zpool iostat`
> ?



Nope. This will show the i/o stats for the whole pool or for the block devices of which it consists (-v). I need to monitor a particular zfs volume (or dataset). 



```
zfs create -V 500G zfspool/zfsvolume01
```

export zfsvolume01 via iSCSI and monitor its I/O.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Apr 30, 2011)

`# gstat -f zvol`


----------



## dbi (May 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

